# Kaufempfehlung Festplattengehäuse 2x3,5"



## Abductee (26. August 2012)

*Kaufempfehlung Festplattengehäuse 2x3,5"*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Festplattengehäuse für zwei 3,5" Festplatten.
Es gibt zwar einiges am Markt, leider gibt es bei den meisten irgendeinen Pferdefuß.
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine gute Kaufempfehlung?

Was es haben soll:
* 2x3,5" SATA HDD (wenn es 3 oder 4 Einschübe zu einem vernünftigen Preis hat, auch egal)
* Schlafmodus (Spin Down)
* USB 3.0
* Lüfter (wenn der Vorhandene zu laut, wird er getauscht)
* Halbwegs wertiges Gehäuse, soll halt nicht gleich auseinanderfallen.

Raidmodus ist nicht nötig, ich brauch ansprechbare Einzelplatten

Warum kein NAS?
Die bezahlbaren Lösungen sind zu langsam in der Datenübertragung.
Der Gigabitanschluss der meisten Gehäuse nützt leider nichts wenn die integrierte CPU bremst.

Meine Kandidaten bisher:
ORICO 3529SUS3-C
Icy Box IB-RD4320StU3
FANTEC QB-35US3
Sharkoon 2-Bay Raid-Box


----------



## fotoman (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Festplattengehäuse 2x3,5"*



Abductee schrieb:


> Raidmodus wäre egal, ich brauch ansprechbare Einzelplatten (JBOD)


Nur zur Klarstelleung (vieleicht war es ja doch kein Tippfehler von Dir):

JBOD ist genau das nicht, was Du willst. Beim JBOD werden die Platten als ein logisches Volume zusammen gefasst und sind dann als ein Laufwert ansprechbar.


----------



## Abductee (26. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Festplattengehäuse 2x3,5"*

Danke -> korrigiert

Edit:
Oder ist das doch nicht falsch?
Bei einigen Kundenmeinungen auf Amazon wird erwähnt das JBOD eine Einzelerkennung macht.

Unter Wiki stehts auch dabei das es möglich ist (je nach Controller):
"Konfiguration eines RAID-Controllers mit mehreren Festplatten, die keinen Verbund bilden. Viele Hardware-RAID-Controller sind in der Lage, die angeschlossenen Festplatten dem Betriebssystem einzeln zur Verfügung zu stellen; die RAID-Funktionen des Controllers werden dabei abgeschaltet, und er arbeitet als einfacher Festplatten-Controller."


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2012)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung Festplattengehäuse 2x3,5"*

Ein paar neue Kandidaten:

Lian Li EX-303, 3.5", eSATA/USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+Staubfilter
+Software
+Gehäuse
-Preis

Sharkoon 5-Bay RAID-Station, 3.5", eSATA/USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+großer Lüfter
+Gehäuse
-Preis

SilverStone DS321, 3.5", USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   (Schwesternmodell von der Icybox?)
+Preis
-Nicht der schnellste?


----------

